
Show HN: Gaia – AI to help create procedural quests - atum47
For a while I&#x27;ve been thinking about a Agent that can be interacted with during the game. This interaction could be a simple dialog or a quest. This project I&#x27;m working on aims to help the game designer to create dynamic and procedural quest or dialogues, once the Agent has some information about itself to answer the player (it&#x27;s name, it&#x27;s age, what it&#x27;s doing...).<p>Please read the README, take a look at the example and see if this project is somewhat helpful.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;victorqribeiro&#x2F;gaia" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;victorqribeiro&#x2F;gaia</a>
======
acutesoftware
This sort of projects are hard to define - but it looks reasonably clear. (you
have a typo in the readme "kill the NPC and still the item," \- should be
steal the item.)

If you get each agent a goal, then that will drive what they do.

If you keep a strict subset of available things they can do, and how the
agents can achieve them (like fishing, selling stuff), then you will be able
to generate quests.

If goal == 'catch 100 fish' and fish_in_inventory < 50: generate_quest('Catch
50 fish for me and I will pay you 10 gold')

~~~
atum47
what do you think of it? I'm going to use this on a project of mine, but I
don't see that happening soon, cause I have a lot of other systems to
implement first. so I decided to share this part and see what developers think
about it. but I don't think I made myself clear enough to get people to look
at it

~~~
acutesoftware
I think it is a good starting point - you've got an agent with basic
interactions, but as it stands there is not much that a user can do apart from
just kill it.

Many will see this as a game, not an agent simulation and will quickly write
it off, so you need to show some examples of it acting as an agent.

Try having 2 agents interacting with each other, and show the results in your
README

That will help, but I certainly don't have the answers - I tried something
similar ([https://github.com/acutesoftware/virtual-AI-
simulator#create...](https://github.com/acutesoftware/virtual-AI-
simulator#create-a-character-manually)) and it is difficult to get the point
across, but it is a lot of fun seeing agents interact, if it is simplistic.

You also need to complete your implementation - show the character getting
it's food (fishing, or buying) and then work on the quest generation.

------
atum47
well, looking at my live example, imagine that you can't see any information
about the character (agent).

all you would see is a idle agent that sometimes moves around.

as a player you would be able to approach that agent and ask it questions.
(that are defined by its attributes).

what's your name? how old are you? what are you doing? do you need anything?
can I be your friend?

as I said: dialogues could be generated from these attributes and even quests.
making every Agent interactive.

------
atum47
I'm having a hard time describing this project. Only a few people on Reddit
got it.

